# swallow



## time2heal (Jun 13, 2012)

I don't know how to word this. 

I have an XBF on whom I used to perform oral sex frequently (at least once a day) and swallow. (I only saw him for a week at a time, once a month due to his job) I would get terrible stomach aches, and eventually I realized the correlation between the two. 

A few months after we broke up I started was dating someone else. I had an irregularly long cycle (it was 28 days like clockwork before that) with several negative OTC pregnancy tests. he insisted I go to the doctor because they have more sensitive pregnancy tests, as a compromise I went to one of those free clinics and they did a pregnancy test and STD testing. I was positive for an STD. It has since been treated. 

Now, I want to satisfy my husband in that way, like I used to do for the first XBF I mentioned, but I don't want to feel the horrible stomach aches I used to get. He does get oral, but I either don't bring him to O that way (use it as foreplay) or I don't swallow.

Just curious if the horrible stomach aches I was getting were a result of the STD I had, or if cum it known to give bad stomach aches.

Just curious if there is any way my reaction was because of the STD or if this is a common reaction to swallowing.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

I can say with certainty that I never had any kind of stomach ache from swallowing. Can't say it was the STD for sure though, either. I've never had one so I can't speak from that experience. 

If you want to try this with your husband, then do it. Does he know about this STD you had? You could tell him you want to do this, but are afraid that there is a correlation between swallowing and the stomach aches...FOR YOU. And, if it turns out that is the reason for the stomach aches, don't do it again.


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

time2heal said:


> ...Just curious if the horrible stomach aches I was getting were a result of the STD I had.


Stomach ache after swallowing? I highly doubt that was a cause.



time2heal said:


> ......or if cum it known to give bad stomach aches...


more likely. It doesnt sit well with some. Not everyone. Dont sweat it - im sure your BF will be quite happy to let you orally please him, swallow or not. If you are determined - maybe not the whole she-bang at once and see how you feel later. It is what it is. :smthumbup:


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

I can't think of any STD that would come on after swallowing, then spontaneously disappear then return after swallowing again. Something like Gonorrhea can infect the throat, but it won't go away on its own between episodes with the BF unless you were treated and then re-infected repeatedly. Chlamydia is almost unheard of in the digestive tract. I would be more suspecting that the acidic semen was irritating an ulcer or the stomach lining.

What was the STD?


----------



## Revel (Mar 13, 2012)

Semen is actually alkaline. Maybe try drinking something acid to see if that helps.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

You're right, it's alkaline. But anyway, the point is that it doesn't sound like STD behavior, it sounds like a stomach issue. Perhaps an orange juice chaser....


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

WorkingOnMe said:


> You're right, it's alkaline. But anyway, the point is that it doesn't sound like STD behavior, it sounds like a stomach issue. Perhaps an orange juice chaser....


:iagree:








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Also, I know for me certain vitamins give me a stomach ache if I take them on an empty stomach. Usually the ones labeled as "men's" vitamins. Not sure which ingredient is doing it. My point is that for some people any random component of something you eat is liable to upset your stomach, especially if it's an empty stomach.


----------



## Hicks (Jan 14, 2011)

I can think of one real easy way to find out.


----------



## Torrivien (Aug 26, 2012)

It's actually common that some women have stomach pain after swallowing sperm. Sperm contains enzymes that are important to the conception. Sometimes these enzymes get trapped in the mucusal lining of the stomach and cause pain.
It isn't dangerous for your health but I understand how it is unpleasant. Unfortunately, I don't think there's a cure to that.


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

Wow...you learn something new every day. I've never had the pleasure of experiencing the swallow so my wife will never get to feel those stomach pains. Too bad.


----------



## Torrivien (Aug 26, 2012)

Oh I forgot to mention. Just as sperm vary according to the individual, also does the PSA (or the enzyme that is causing your pain).
So you can try and swallow for your husband, if the pain persists, maybe you should see a gastric doctor and if it doesn't, maybe you should tell your ex boyfriend to get checked because high PSA is a sign of a benign prostate anomaly.


----------



## mel123 (Aug 4, 2012)

been married 34 years wife has NEVER swallowed. She wont even let me cum , our oral is just a little foreplay, her decision


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

Torrivien said:


> .... Sometimes these enzymes get trapped in the mucusal lining of the stomach and cause pain....


I dont know about 'trapped'.. but enzymes that react with mucous membrane - true enough. Maybe see if having something other than an empty stomach helps. It could help buffer your stomach a bit.

Of course -- I wouldnt suggest a sloppy joe or anything. We wouldnt want anything...unfortunate to come back up. Ew.


----------



## Interlocutor (Dec 29, 2011)

Why don't you just take it in, stay in there, let him come down from climaxing sucking gently, and then when finished stop the BJ and spit it out? 

I'm a guy, and a BJ to me, like cunnilingus, is something that if done should only be done to completion... But how important is it that it be swallowed? I don't get it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Torrivien (Aug 26, 2012)

anotherguy said:


> I dont know about 'trapped'.. but enzymes that react with mucous membrane - true enough. Maybe see if having something other than an empty stomach helps. It could help buffer your stomach a bit.
> 
> Of course -- I wouldnt suggest a sloppy joe or anything. We wouldnt want anything...unfortunate to come back up. Ew.


React is a better word, indeed.


----------



## Torrivien (Aug 26, 2012)

Interlocutor said:


> Why don't you just take it in, stay in there, let him come down from climaxing sucking gently, and then when finished stop the BJ and spit it out?
> 
> I'm a guy, and a BJ to me, like cunnilingus, is something that if done should only be done to completion... But how important is it that it be swallowed? I don't get it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It's about the partner's acceptance of the other and the will to cross that extra mile to please the other. It's a psychological thrill, I guess.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

My wife loves to swallow, I don't, I prefer to be able to kiss her without getting all the spunk in MY mouth. Bleh

Her juices though, now that's what I'd rather have in my mouth.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

What antibiotic did you take to treat the STD?

Stomach acid has a pH of 1.5
Stomach is composed of a mucosal membrane... pretty good at being a enzyme buffer.
I have another theory however the antibiotic taken like Tetracycline or pen makes a difference. I suspect you also had some upper back pain... 

Sounds like an ulcer brought on by being infected with Helicobacter pylori. Essentially the antibiotic cured both conditions. H pylori can be transferred from human to human through various body secretions.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

She's cool with that though she still likes to swallow even if I don't like her to. She pumps it out to the last drop too which is something I do appreciate. But still, I don't like the taste of my own cum when we kiss.


----------



## tonyarz (Sep 15, 2012)

My wife doesn't swallow.  She has before me, but has never for me.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Well... my wife has had threesomes with other women in the past, but has never and will never do it for me 

It sux!


----------



## TopazGal (Sep 9, 2012)

When I am able to enjoy a BJ I swallow!!! That just makes me feel like I completed what I started LOL!!! I have never had any problems with stomach aches or anything!!! Now mind you I have not had very much *** given to me to be able to swallow BUT I am all for it! LMAO


----------



## time2heal (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks for all the input!



Maricha75 said:


> Does he know about this STD you had?


Yes, We've both been tested several times since we have been together for it and have come back clean. 

Actually, anyone I had been with in the year prior was informed and treated except for my dumb a-- on again, off again, rebound guy/f buddy, who I had been with off and on over the last 4 years. If I was passing it around, this guy would be the first one who got it. He insisted he wasn't going to get tested and treated because after his google research he concluded that "it only effects women" OK retard, enjoy epididymitis and sterility down the road... Darwinism at its finest...



drerio said:


> What antibiotic did you take to treat the STD?
> 
> ....
> Sounds like an ulcer brought on by being infected with Helicobacter pylori. Essentially the antibiotic cured both conditions. H pylori can be transferred from human to human through various body secretions.



I had Chlamydia and was treated with 1 dose of azithromycin. H.Pylori is generally treated with two harsh antibiotics and an acid reducer over a week to two weeks. It is possible that it was an ulcer since H.Pylori was barely discovered in 2005 and the method for treating it may still be a bit primitive. But based on what I know about it, based on current treatment, and based on the fact that the stomach aches only happened during that week my bf was with me, I doubt it. 




anotherguy said:


> I dont know about 'trapped'.. but enzymes that react with mucous membrane - true enough. Maybe see if having something other than an empty stomach helps. It could help buffer your stomach a bit.
> 
> Of course -- I wouldnt suggest a sloppy joe or anything. We wouldnt want anything...unfortunate to come back up. Ew.


This make sense to me. those little guys all go to town on the egg, how can they tell the difference between an egg and a stomach lining? From what I understand they sort of stick to everything they come in contact with. The vagina is also a little acidic, so I'm sure they are designed to withstand a little acid. 

also it may have had something to do with the amount of cum I was swallowing when he was with me. When we used to see each other it was like a sex marathon, one time I made him pop 6x in one day. With my hubby, don't get me wrong, when we first met we were doing it several times a day too, but now, a few years down the road, if I make him pop once, he is good for a few days. 

I think I'm going to try it  Can't hurt anything, and if it does, I can continue to spit.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

time2heal said:


> Thanks for all the input!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, not necessarily true, H pylori can be treated with the antibiotic you were using depending upon the dosage. Also you need to understand that ulcers don't respond in some binary fashion... Some ulcers only act up at specific times even though it is a bacterial infection that causes it. I actually know a bit about this topic. 

It maybe true that you did not have H. pylori and there is no way of testing for it now, but I don't think that your swallowing had anything to do with you stomach aches. Most ejaculations are only about 2 - 5 ml and simply not enough to create the reaction you describe. 

Anyway, it is not necessarily all that important. As long as you and your H, are satisfied with your sexual intimacy that is all one needs to concern themselves with. Hope you the best for you and your H.


----------



## WasDecimated (Mar 23, 2011)

Torrivien said:


> It's about the partner's acceptance of the other and the will to cross that extra mile to please the other. It's a psychological thrill, I guess.


My STBXW would rarely give me BJ's and when I was fortunate enough to get one...it was never to completion...except for once, many years ago. I will always remember that one time where she finished me orally and swallowed...It was mind blowing! 

It is so sad that this was the only time in my 15 year marriage that she gave be that kind of selfless pleasure. A possible stomach ache was not the reason she had no interest in doing that for me...the reason was pure selfishness. 

For 15 years I stayed in great shape, made sure I was clean and trimmed...ever hopeful that she would do that for me. In time, I simply gave up on that. 

Our sex life was always extremely one sided. It was always all about her. She expected me to go down on her every time we had sex and swallow what ever came out...yes, she is a squirter. 

I resigned myself to the fact that I was just not one of the fortunate guys and my STBXW just didn't like giving BJ's. Then I discovered she was cheating on me the last couple years of our marriage. I'm sure her OM was on the receiving end of her BJ's and since I don't remember any messes in the car...she was probably swallowing.

I can only hope that after the divorce is final, I will be fortunate enough to meet someone who wants to please me as much as I want to please her.

I am so jealous of you guys out there that get this kind of attention and pleasure on regular basis. So you women out there that want to satisfy your men like that…bless you!


----------



## time2heal (Jun 13, 2012)

I love his reaction to me finishing him orally. It is more intense than anything else he has ever felt, I love being able to bring that kind of pleasure to him. And I like the feeling of control I have while doing it. All he can do is sit back and enjoy it.

a few things that make me think twice about doing it are:

After he's gotten off, I'm super horny and I know I'm not getting a release any time soon. This is remedied by him returning the favor, not necessarily right after I give him his. I wouldn't expect that. I want him to enjoy the pleasure I gave him. But once in a while, on a different day, I want him to give me oral too. If I don't get it from him, it makes me less likely to give it to him. 

Another thing is that he acts like my mouth is completely gross after I go down on him. I can understand if I finish him, he doesn't want to taste his own cum, or cum in general, I completely understand that. But to act like my mouth has cooties all over it because my lips touched his penis- when I didn't finish him yet- is a bit offensive. 

I guess I need to give it another try and see if it is the cum that was bothering my stomach, or if something else was going on. Can't wait to try my first experiment on him.


----------



## Torrivien (Aug 26, 2012)

Decimated said:


> My STBXW would rarely give me BJ's and when I was fortunate enough to get one...it was never to completion...except for once, many years ago. I will always remember that one time where she finished me orally and swallowed...It was mind blowing!
> 
> It is so sad that this was the only time in my 15 year marriage that she gave be that kind of selfless pleasure. A possible stomach ache was not the reason she had no interest in doing that for me...the reason was pure selfishness.
> 
> ...


I'm really sorry for that, Deci. Good thing you're going to get rid of her soon. I read about waywards doing extra things for the other man that she doesn't do for her own partner. It's a whole new level of "rottenry". It has probably to do with the fact that you were very nice to her, while the other man was constantly lowering her self esteem. All I can say is Good riddance!

Time2heal, your husband is really lucky to have you and I hope he won't be grossed by his own secretion. I actually find it arousing to taste my own self on a woman (And I'm not even taste myself in her mouth but I wished my cum would taste more like vanilla.), but to each his own. You can "train" him to accept it if he's good game and won't take it personally. 
You can get him to the edge and then tell him that either he kisses you nice and deep or he could ask his hand to finish him off. If he's understanding enough, he'll begin to do it. Probably with reluctance, first, and then learn to accept it, maybe even love it. Good luck.

Also don't forget, if you're still on good terms with your ex. If swallowing your husband didn't upset your stomach, your ex might probably have some prostate problems.


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

Husband should just be glad that you let him shoot off into the mouth at all. Wife does not let that happen at our house.


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

Thank god for my cast iron gut. I swallow and then lick my lips.
Never had a sore tum!

OP I reckon the ONLY way to know is to swallow for your man... I'm sure he will appreciate your experiment no matter what!


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

waiwera said:


> Thank god for my cast iron gut. I swallow and then lick my lips.
> Never had a sore tum!
> 
> OP I reckon the ONLY way to know is to swallow for your man... I'm sure he will appreciate your experiment no matter what!


Your H is a lucky man.


----------



## 45188 (Sep 13, 2012)

Sperm CAN cause stomachaches. This happens. Stomachache / heartburn symptoms like an hour after, right? 

To relieve it, you can't have an empty stomach. You have to have a fullish stomach.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

I swallow and yes I do get a mild stomach ache but not bad enough to worry about.

As for kissing afterwards, yes we do no matter who is the giver and who is the receiver.


----------



## DH1971 (Sep 15, 2012)

Guys love it when you swallow. you should try it once and see how you feel.


----------

